# Leaf cutting



## keithrs (Apr 12, 2012)

Has anyone thought about cutting off older leafs or cutting them down on rootless plants that are recovering? I was watching some youtube videos on cloning to see about cloning a Japanese maple tree. In cloning you what to remove all foliage except the newest one or two leafs to prevent excess moisture from leaving the plant. 

I was just curious if anyone had though or hear of some one doing there for orchids?


----------



## Marc (Apr 13, 2012)

I've never thought about this actually, allthough I do always wonder if the plant actually withdraws energy from old leaves before they are completely brown or that they turn brown because the plant stop pumping energy /moisture in the leaves.

I might be confused because of how normall trees work as they actually withdraw energy from the leaves prior to shedding them in autumn. Or at least that's what I've been thought.


----------

